# Is a Vizsla right for me?



## mike444 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi guys, my name's Mike, I'm brand new to these forums. I'm 21, a senior at USC, and am looking into getting my next dog when I graduate. I had a yellow lab for 11 years since 5th grade who passed away this Summer. Loved him to death, and so excited to get a new dog now.

I have been researching and these are the qualities I'm looking for in my next dog:

Medium - Large size (the bigger the better)
Very easy to groom, almost no shedding, very short hair
Energetic, loves to exercise and run a lot, will be very playful and mess around with me in the house
Smart and can learn advanced tricks
Is affectionate, likes to cuddle
Naturally playful with strangers (I will socialize him very well as a puppy too)

From what I read about dog breeds, the few that encompass most of these qualities are:
Weimaraners
Vizslas
and Rhodesian Ridgebacks

Can anybody give me advice on what they think would be best for what I'm looking for? Also, are there any other dog breeds you recommend I look into? Thanks guys looking forward to your feedback


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum. 

A vizsla is a hunting dog, for that reason it has a very high energy level. (Most of them are!) 
All I can talk about is my own experience. My girl is 13 months old, she's not a hunter but she's coming from a show line. She has to walk 2 hours off leash each and ever day to keep her happy. She requires training every day, not because she's stupid but because she's too clever. She's pushing her boundaries every day ever since she's 6 months old. Of course she's not in control but we have to keep on top of that. Until she's fully grown I sort of expected that so its no surprise. 
Me and my partner have devoted all of our free time to her. We work full time but opposite shifts so someone is always with her. If not she's at the dog walker for the full day. She's not happy to be left alone for long periods of time. Can follow you even to the toilet! 
One important thing that vizslas DO SHED! A lot! There's hair absolutely everywhere. Only now at winter time I can see she's shedding a bit less. Easy to clean though. The nails require cutting and some tend to be fussy about it. 
Although you say you're active it doesn't mean you can run with your V before s/he is fully grown. It's not advisable until they are about 18 months old. 
Cannot say much about naturally playful with strangers. Each and every dog is different and they may be like that or not. 

Once you graduated what's gonna happen? Are you going to work? If yes who will be with your dog while you away? Vizslas can get destructive if bored and not exercised enough. 

Hope this gives you some insight of owning a vizsla. I suggest you find other owners in your area and arrange a meeting with them to see how they behave and what kind of exercise they need. 
I only owned an English Pointer before my Vizsla which is also a hunting dog so I can't give you much advice on other types. 

Good luck on finding your next dog.


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi namesake 8) my partner and I are first time dog owners, and fell in love with the V. The rest as they say is history. We did our research and had a few 'no no's from friends and family,but being strong headed people we stuck by our choice and got Simba from a breeder @ 8wks,he is now almost 6mths. You have to be prepared for the energy levels and impose yourself as the pack leader,because they are quite intelligient and would take advantage of any sign of uncertainty(not in an aggressive manner). I walk Simba everyday off leash for 2 miles and also on leash for 20mins round the block as frequently possible. We are both full time workers and 3days in the week he goes to doggy daycare where he has learnt to socialise since he was 10wks old. Get used to crate training, which will be difficult for the first few days and don't get moved by the whining, cos V's are never satisfied even when fed,exercised they ask for more.
I put a video on another discussion link, but will post it here again as you learn to navigate this wonderful forum(apologies to 
those who have seen it). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3eRW5La9fQ

Will post a video of him just come in after a tiring(to me anyways :-\) 50mins off leah walk and he goes on his crazy run around our apartment*sigh*
my advice to you is if you can be committed to fuel their urge,go for it! And use this forum,it is very helpful with loads of experienced guys and V's


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you will benefit most from understanding a bit about the differences between a lab and a V.

A Vizsla will require more of your time than a lab. This is due to the fact that he or she will need more exercise, more training (to make them tired mentally too) and time spent with them in general as they don't do good with being left alone for too long.

I work full time as does my wife. I also spend between £200 to £300 pounds a month on a dog walker. So if after school you are looking to launch your full time career then you need to understand that you will be required to spend time or money so that your pup has the attention it needs. 

A Vizsla is not one to be left for more than 3 to 4 hours at a time. So as a young man you would not be able to go to work all day and then out in the evenings with friends. Just wouldn't work! You are going to have to make some life style changes if you do have a busy social life.

Is it right for you if you have the time. Then yes! If you are active and have access to open spaces for the pup to go out off lead for 2 to 3 hours a day you are onto a winner.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello fellow USC grad. 

I agree with above, depends on your plans after college (where you are living, job situation, activity schedule). I would reassess dog choice once settled.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Mike and welcome to the forum.

The others have given you good advise. However, all the breeds you listed, shed hair like crazy, but tick the other boxes.

One suggestion, that you might consider is a Wirehaired Vizsla - they don't shed, have easy coats to manage and are not quite so hyper as the smooth haired Vizsla. There was a very good thread about the pros and cons of Wires and Smooths posted recently with pcitures - you might find interesting. The coats vary considerably. Mine has a fairly short coat and I love not having hair everywhere.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Hi Mike,
You'll get great advice from this forum and like you, I'm pretty new to it so I can only give you limited advice. I was in a very similar situation to you earlier this year - I'm 21, and graduating next year but I'm doing a course that is not very demanding and I have a LOT of free time.
I knew I wanted a dog for about 2 years before I had done enough planning and done enough research to actually get one, and I got my little Vizsla Liesel last month. 
The one thing I would say to you is that whatever dog you choose, make sure you are 100% committed and have a rough plan for the next 10 - 15 years of your life. I felt like that was pretty important for me, since at our age the future seems pretty open and undecided in many ways... 
I also considered all the dogs you named, and Labs and GSDs. Since getting Liesel, some days when she's been at her most difficult and I've been at my most exhausted (so far I've raised her with very limited help from others) I've wondered if a Lab or GSD would have been easier, less high energy and more eager to obey... And she's still only 12 weeks!!!! Having said this, there hasn't been a moment I've even remotely considered giving her back to the breeder. I was 100% committed to her, and I know that she'll grow up beautifully. 
Vizslas are not easy, and like I say I haven't experienced mine beyond the puppy stage yet! But if you think you can handle it, and you do plenty of planning and research... they are really special. But then of course, whatever dog you pick will end up being the love of your life!










Oh and P.S. I've heard Ridgebacks are notoriously stubborn when it comes to training, obedience etc. Just what I've read!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

P.S. Also I'll add that I'm a major dog person - I've heard that Vizslas are more of a lifestyle than a dog, and I suppose I found this quality quite appealing. So it really does depend what you're looking for.
P.P.S. She put those earmuffs on herself, I didn't stage the photo.


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

"The only cure is to keep them with you all the time, no matter what people say. Doggie day care is very poor option. A dog walker during the day is also a poor option because they cannot concentrate on only one dog."(datacan) 

@ Datacan. I don't klnow how you can be 'a matter of fact ' with your assesment. Allow the dude to explore his options. We use daycare, thank you and we haven't had a problem with it. We have a lady who looks after simba and a lovely gordon setter(evie). they both enjoy each others company and simba comes home very tired. Money well spent to me.
I dont know where you are getting your subjective opinion from!! So please be objective with your advice!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Your age the changes coming in your life as in jobs, travel, passions, hobbies, dating and mates lol

even where you live?

All should have a fenced yard or better

some applications I should of used a crate
I did not
Zero potty training he has never soiled His inside grounds

I hope you one great mate and great education at USC

myself I would seek a Lab.

I could tell by your Lab and and feel your love for your dog

I wish more took such time and love in there animals all of them

To me a Vizsla is like a great date

they require great time and love and need to be( Exercised) daily  8) LOL

PS shedding your very wrong my lad tiny Rudy red hairs all over my log bed daily, superduty truck and boat they shed

like your education Research some fun

take the time to find your mate and best bud

they never talk back much and love you when your wrong or your off or having a bad day

They make all days worthy to me and my boy taught me far more then I have taught him

A choice not a chance to me ;D 8)


----------



## mike444 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow I can't believe you stole my potential name for my Vizsla, Simba. Go lion king..

I will be starting my own business so working my own hours and out of my own house so that's not an issue. Thanks for your responses, looking for more feedback. Keep 'em coming. I've read and considered every word you all said


----------



## mike444 (Dec 7, 2012)

Can someone please talk more about the pro's of a Vizsla? The overwhelming thing I see is just "I love my Vizsla" - obviously, 99% of any dog owner will love their dogs. Specifics.. Please steal my heart Vizsla community!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mike444 said:


> Can someone please talk more about the pro's of a Vizsla? The overwhelming thing I see is just "I love my Vizsla" - obviously, 99% of any dog owner will love their dogs. Specifics.. Please steal my heart Vizsla community!


V's have a helluva lot more "pro's" than "cons" Mike444, can you be more specific about what you need to know?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

These can be considered a pro or a con depending on how you look at it.
They want to be with you always and follow you through out the house, even to the bathroom
They require lots of time and exercise.
They are smart and learn easily. They maybe learning good or bad things, but they are always learning.
As puppies the are like little red sharks, and can be relentless in their attacks..


----------



## mike444 (Dec 7, 2012)

harrigab said:


> mike444 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please talk more about the pro's of a Vizsla? The overwhelming thing I see is just "I love my Vizsla" - obviously, 99% of any dog owner will love their dogs. Specifics.. Please steal my heart Vizsla community!
> ...


I LOVE that they are very affectionate and cuddly and follow you around. 
Are they boisterous and like to get hyper and mess around n just have fun?

Curious to their temperament - are they super dominant dogs? Do they have a bit of stubborn-ness in them?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Are they boisterous and like to get hyper and mess around n just have fun?
YES[/color]
Curious to their temperament - are they super dominant dogs? Do they have a bit of stubborn-ness in them?
[/quote]
It depends on the V[/color]
Here is a video of life with a V
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSm5-e7uga4


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mike444 said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > mike444 said:
> ...


all individuals, some dominant, some submissive, they have their "zoomies" and also like to curl up and stick close to their owners.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Personally, I don't think that you should have to be sold on the breed or anyone from the vizsla community should to have to try to "steal your heart." My suggestion would be to find someone who has a vizsla and see if you can spend time with them. They're extremely energetic dogs and can be extremely stubborn. As an owner you really have to present yourself as the alpha as they will challenge you with this at various stages of their growing up, and for this reason I believe you need to spend as much time as possible with them and training. They're great dogs and I love mine 100% but I can't say that they're for everyone. Having had a black lab growing up and a V now- they're two TOTALLY different dogs.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Things I LOVE about Miles: 
1) He is so so so sweet. This morning he curled up on his side in between me and my husband in bed and was so snuggly. 
2) Great endurance! We have to be careful still because Miles is only 11 months, but we have hiked him off leash 7-8 miles and he doesn't slow down the entire time. 
3) Playful! 
4) So much personality! 

In regards to your comment about being dominant, they are very smart and ours will challenge us to see what he can get away with, but they are very trainable and responsive to a positive approach.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Good for you Mike, for doing your research. I'm just going to go through your list. 

*Medium - Large size (the bigger the better)
*V's are certainly medium. Oso is larger than a lot of other Vs we see at the park, but he is certainly a slim medium dog. 

*Very easy to groom, almost no shedding, very short hair
*Grooming is really easy! This is one of the things that I was looking for in a dog as well. Oso sheds less now than when he was a pup, but he does shed a bit. 

*Energetic, loves to exercise and run a lot, will be very playful and mess around with me in the house
*
V's fit this description perfectly. 

*Smart and can learn advanced tricks
*
I've heard V's are the most trainable of the pointers, but less trainable than some other breeds. If you put in time and consistency, they can learn all the advanced tricks. When it comes to walking well on a leash, we had a lot more difficulty than other dogs (I don't know if that's the breed or not). 

*Is affectionate, likes to cuddle
*This something you'll probably get with a V which you may not with other breeds. I love this about Oso. Make sure to ask if the parents are cuddlers. I know Oso's brother is less of a cuddler/velcro than he is. 

*Naturally playful with strangers (I will socialize him very well as a puppy too)*
This varies. Pre-vizsla, I had read that they are prone to timidity if not socialized well. Oso WAS socialized, but also came to us very well balanced. He is extremely playful with strangers and always has been. 

*From what I read about dog breeds, the few that encompass most of these qualities are:
Weimaraners
Vizslas
and Rhodesian Ridgebacks*
My first thought was that there may be other breeds you may like, like boxers, but after looking at a breed list, I do think vizslas may be a good fit for you. 

My husband and I both work out of our home. Puppyhood was a bit of **** at first. I did not enjoy it as much as others may have. We knew we wouldn't give him back, but the thought flew through our minds. 

LA isn't a very off-leash friendly area, so we often risk getting a ticket. We also utilize dog parks quite a bit. These dogs really thrive off leash, so you may find yourself driving a lot, setting up playdates, breaking the rules or braving dog parks. 

We live in an apartment and have both worked from home while we've had him and worked out of the home. When we worked out of the home, he did well in the crate, but we did have to pay for dog walking or doggy day care. This expense is important to consider. This was only for about 4 hours of work too. 

Another thought is that getting a dog right now could really impact your ability to travel and remain unattached. I mean unless you have an extremely dedicated and dog loving support system behind you, you should be completely positive that you don't want to spend a few months abroad. A couple weeks should be fine.

Overall, the V was the perfect dog for us. Finding a right match is huge. I highly recommend "Before you get your Puppy" and "After you get your Puppy" by Ian Dunbar. You can find links to free pdf versions of the books online. 

I think you find, as a community, we love our dogs and think they are the best, but only recommend them to owners who are a great fit.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

You're not going to get much objective opinion here about the Vizsla breed because people who own them are having a love affair with their dogs (like probably all other dog owners). 

The best thing you can do before making any decision to spend time with a real-life Vizsla (as already mentioned in this thread). It's one thing to have a mental picture of them but it's something else altogether when you meet one. Depending on how interested and motivated you are, you can (should, really!) drive to the nearest dog show (there are benched shows that allow contact with the dogs) or attend an event by your local Vizsla Club. 

In my view, the most important thing *NOT* to do is run a pro's and con's comparison - this isn't the same as choosing a car model. You need to be really sure you can handle the negatives first (the time, energy and attention required - for 14 of your prime years) and then you need to meet a Vizsla and fall in love with the breed. 

If that happens and you bring a puppy home, I promise you this - your dog will need only a few months to fully train you and change your life.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Mike! 

Welcome to the forum! This is just an observation - but it seems that there are 2 different Vizsla experiences. If you can get past the "oh my gosh, what did I do????!!!" phase and remain dedicated to your V - you will absolutely fall in love. By dedicated I mean, make an effort to statisfy their exercise requirements and train them to behave in a way that you are pleased with. The other type are those that give their dogs up at just 7 months old because they don't "fit into their lifestyle." As someone who falls into the first category, it breaks my heart everytime I hear when this happens.

The "what did I do phase????!!!" can last a considerable amount of time and can resurface just when you think life is good and you're all settled. For us, I questioned our decision enough to remember having questioned it for at least the first 2 months. Then, when he was 10 months old and we tried to take our one vacation of the year and it seemed like more work than relaxation! And at that point we were already in love! 

We have completely settled in at this point and life is easy and good. My boyfriend and I spend an inordinate amount of time with Otto compared to friends with other breeds (but it seems to be the norm for people with a V)! What I have found is that those who stick it out past the tough months become even more attached to these dogs because they've been through A LOT with them, they spend SO much time together, and they get to witness and enjoy their amazing personalities!! 

To avoid falling into the latter category, you should ask yourself, what are you willing to sacrifice? If you are very social, are you prepared to stay in on a Friday/Saturday night if you got stuck working long hours on your business during the day? If not, your V will most likely become destructive, especially if it's a puppy. They are not the breed that you can come home from work, let the dog out, get dressed and head out for the night. (not that I would suggest doing that to any breed - but I know it happens). They are more like the type of breed that when you plan your schedule for the day - you factor them in and allot about two hours to get them out. There are people on the forum who exercise theirs 2hrs off lead a day! For us, we drive 20-25 minutes, run or walk in the woods for an hour and drive back. 


My advice, be realistic. I would definitely suggest spending time with a group of Vizslas and their people. I knew they were "energetic" - but I really had no idea what kind of energy my ball of fire had! ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/vizsla-right-dog-for-you.html

Mike,

There is an on-line questionaire that is linked above. 21 quick questions about what you are looking for and your lifestyle.

Be honest with your answers and see where the Vizsla ranks.

RBD


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I agree with everyone!

Inform yourself as much as you can, spend some time with some V owners to see what they are about.

We did the test on animal planet (dog breed selector) and read around the suggested breeds to see which one fit our lifestyle the best.

Happy reading!

http://animal.discovery.com/breed-selector/dog-breeds.html

AT


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

Our V is 16wk so we are still pretty new V owners (although we've had other dogs in the past).

We spent about 18 months researching the breed, making sure we could provide a V with a good home etc. I'm glad we did. While the reality of a pup is completely different to the books I feel we were as prepared as we could be.

Our V is a gorgeous dog, super friendly, adores cuddles, cheeky but beneath it all just wants to please. We wanted a dog to become a part of our active family and that's exactly what she is. From cuddles in an evening (we haven't given in yet so we sit on the floor with her), to running round fields with my little boy. I've even taught her to find him for me.  When she's a bit older she will come running with us, and do some hunting etc but for now she's limited to walks. She loves learning new tricks, if she's feeling party showy she will run through every trick she knows consecutively. She wants to be a part of everything. She even seems to enjoy watching me do the washing... But be warned, you only have to crouch down for a second and she'll be on your lap! She'll even try to curl up on your calves if you are knelt down. 

They are adorable dogs. I'd absolutely recommend them to the right owner. Do your research, prepare yourself for puppy behaviour like the infamous 'shark attacks', make sure you're as prepared as you can be (from experience an untrained, excitable puppy is a world apart from an older well behaved dog) and find a good breeder. 

Think about your future but only you know if you can really care for a V. We have children, some owners would argue that we should have got a different breed, but we are very active, were walking an average of 6 miles every day without a dog, running (we both do 10k races etc) and other activities on weekends. We haven't needed to make any huge changes to our existing lifestyle, and Ruby has slotted into our family perfectly. If anything she has enhanced it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mike - after 45+yrs with a V in my life - 2 sons and and now 4 grandchildren - I haVe no regrets - the biggest expense of a V is your TIME & it takes a lot - in a world of fast food this & that - disposable this & that - a Vizsla is not part of it - an ancient breed that deserves RESPECT ! - if the V fits - GO 4 IT - you your family & friends will all benefit from your commitment !


----------



## deeco3307 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mike,

I think the 2 biggest questions you have to ask yourself are:

1. How are you going to expend this pups energy? Do you hike, hunt, jog, or are you prepared to make such an activity a major part of your life? V's are not a walk around the block dog or a play in the house type of dog. If they are going to be happy, walking 2-3 miles/day is probably the _minimum_ they should get when they are 8-18 months. And they will need periodic periods of mental stimulation and higher levels of exercise. They'll be a terror otherwise.

2. Is your business going to consume your life? I can tell you that I became the manager of a business about 1 year after we got our V. I spent an inordinate amount of time working and if it weren't for my wife, my dog would have suffered immensely. Even then, we had some struggles during his adolescent period. I realize you will work from home, but you still have to work to be successful. A V in your lap with a slobbery toy isn't productive. If your planning on caring for a V by yourself, that's going to be very challenging in your situation. If you have help, make sure the help understands what kind of dog your getting.

V's are wonderful dogs that display many of the characteristics you are seeking. I'm not saying a V isn't right for you, just that you need to answer those questions honestly and determine if a V is right for you _right now._ 

Good luck in your search


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Mike

I'm sure this probably isn't what you want to hear but the nice thing about the internet is you can ignore me completely 

I think it is a mistake tying yourself down with a dog at your age when you should be free to explore all the opportunities life can offer you now. I'm not saying having a Vizsla (or any dog) isn't a great experience but you have plenty of time in your life for that pleasure. Your 20s are a unique time where you have the opportunity to learn about yourself and find your way in the world. Don't squander it taking on a *very* tying commitment however pleasurable you might find it.

My 2c


----------



## mike444 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lyra said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I'm sure this probably isn't what you want to hear but the nice thing about the internet is you can ignore me completely
> 
> ...


Great point. I think after reading the responses a V might not be right for me because I can't guarantee I'll be home all day with him.. even if I do work from home, I don't want to know that every day I HAVE to walk my dog 2-3 miles, every day. That's a lot of responsibility alone and I feel that will become more of a hassle / stress than a pleasure. I am sure Vizsla's are incredible dogs when given the time, I dont feel I can 100% give that time right now.

Thanks for your answers so far, feel free to still respond I'm reading everything. In response to the quoted comment, my plan is to move to a house on the beach when I graduate, hang out on the beach all the time, start my own business and become a millionaire in my 20's. I want to travel once I have that money later on in life, and I feel a dog is the perfect thing to have in my 20's for what I want to do. Great point though honestly.

Thanks guys!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Your young and seemingly ambitious! The world is your oyster! Go out and make your dream a reality! ;D

As far as your decision, good for you for being aware of your limitations and what Is best for yourself and hypothetical dog. Best of luck in your future endeavors!


----------

